# New Tahoe In Gov's Fleet



## Inspector (Nov 13, 2006)

State Police acknowledged yesterday that they "accepted delivery" of a 2009 Chevrolet Tahoe hybrid to replace a vehicle in the unit assigned to provide security to Gov. Deval Patrick. 
The vehicle's retail price starts at $51,405, according to the Chevrolet Web site, but state officials yesterday would not say how much the new police vehicle cost the state. 
The SUV, which runs on gas with an electric battery backup, replaced an unmarked vehicle in the Executive Protection Unit, State Police spokesman Dave Procopio said. 
According to the Chevrolet Web site, features on the hybrid include leather seats, heated in front, leather-wrapped steering wheel with mounted audio and cruise controls, and heated outside mirrors. 
The car is rated at 21 miles per gallon in city traffic, 22 on the highway 
Kimberly Haberlin, Patrick's deputy press secretary, refused to say how the vehicle would be used, but said it does not replace the car Patrick uses for official business. 
"The governor's vehicle has not been replaced," Haberlin's e-mailed response read. "Any questions relative to the vehicle purchased by the State Police should be directed to the State Police." 
Haberlin did not answer any questions over the phone, and her e-mail response was limited to referring questions to the State Police. 
Procopio, who also said last night that he did not know the price of the vehicle, said the troopers in the Executive Protection Unit are assigned either a marked or unmarked vehicle. 
The number of troopers assigned to the unit -- and the number of vehicles in it -- is not public, Procopio said. 
He did not say why the previous vehicle was being replaced, but said it's common to replace vehicles in the fleet when they age or their mileage builds up, he said. 
"It's also not uncommon to have an SUV," he said. "It's a pretty diverse fleet. There are cars, SUVs, and trucks that are all unmarked that we use." 
Procopio also emphasized that the vehicle is not the governor's, but will be assigned to a trooper in the unit. 
Barney Keller, spokesman for the state Republican Party, said state officials need to disclose the price of the new vehicle, given the state's fiscal condition. 
"At a time when Gov. Patrick is cutting services and increasing taxes, it's outrageous that no one will say where our tax dollars are going," Keller said in a statement. "This vehicle will probably cost more than the governor's Cadillac." 
Patrick caught heavy criticism shortly after taking office when he opted for a $46,000 Cadillac DTS sedan as his official vehicle, in place of the traditional Ford Crown Victoria past governors had used. 

Patrick later agreed to personally pay for about half of the monthly lease for the sedan. The governor announced a $128 million cut in local aid to cities and towns last month, as part of a plan to close a $1.1 billion state budget gap.

LOWELL SUN


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

What, is he gonna pay the diff on this one too?


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2009)

disgusting.............


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Sniper said:


> disgusting.............


So is the Governor


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

It wasn't a vehicle...it was the lake!


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Patrick: State Police made SUV decision, not him*










BOSTON -- Gov. Deval Patrick says the State Police -- not him -- decided to replace one of their vehicles in his security detail with an SUV retailing for more than $50,000. 
A State Police spokesman told the Fitchburg Sentinel and Enterprise the new car replaced a used one and was needed by troopers to maintain diversity in the protective unit's fleet. The 2009 Chevy Tahoe also is a gas-electric hybrid. 
Patrick bristled Wednesday as reporters asked him whether it was a smart expenditure given the state's financial condition. Massachusetts has a $1.1 billion deficit and is facing $3.5 billion in cuts for next year. 
The governor said the State Police make "very solid decisions based on safety and based on thrift." 
Patrick rides in a Cadillac DeVille for which he partially pays.

http://www1.whdh.com/news/articles/local/BO105047/


----------



## Sarge31 (May 1, 2004)

Are you kidding me? Passing the blame.........."It wasn't my decision." Good grief! WHat happened to watching spending??


----------



## JMB1977 (Nov 24, 2007)

Sniper said:


> disgusting.............


+1


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Hey hes the Gov...he can do what he wants.


----------



## rg1283 (Sep 14, 2005)

I remember when the Environmental Police used to have the full size broncos, and took tennis balls and put them on the low band antennas.


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

If he had a pair he'd have replied "So? It was time to trade so we could maximize the depreciation value for the people. Next question...yes, Helen..."


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2009)

rg1283 said:


> I remember when the Environmental Police used to have the full size broncos, and took tennis balls and put them on the low band antennas.


JAP does that with his POV...


----------



## HousingCop (May 14, 2004)

kwflatbed said:


> *Patrick: State Police made SUV decision, not him*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> The car is rated at 21 miles per gallon in city traffic, 22 on the highway


*So, now even the MSP fleet needs diversity? Racial quotas on Ford C/V's and Dodge Chargers and vet status for Chevy Tahoes? Great gas mileage for a "hybrid". Hell my car has a battery too but do I call it a hybrid? Aparently Devalue does. He "bristles" at reporters questions because he's a fucking pussy who hates to be called what he is..... a fucking Chicago Machine H-Y-P-O-C-R-I-T-E.*


----------



## union1 (Sep 18, 2002)

This SUV was purchased several months ago. I heard that it ran in the area of 60k.


----------



## SinePari (Aug 15, 2004)

This is such a non-story. The fleet secured another batch of vehicles that the legislature approved in last year's budget, and this one just happened to land on the Gov's security detail. A loaded Ford CV doesn't get any better mileage than a Tahoe anyway. I ain't supporting the guy, it's just not something that has any traction to roast his balls over.


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2009)

SinePari said:


> A loaded Ford CV doesn't get any better mileage than a Tahoe anyway.


A loaded Ford CV doesn't cost $51K either.


----------



## SinePari (Aug 15, 2004)

Delta784 said:


> A loaded Ford CV doesn't cost $51K either.


If they only secured vehicles strictly for patrol officers...well, that's another story...


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2009)

SinePari said:


> If they only secured vehicles strictly for patrol officers...well, that's another story...


jhahhahahahahahaa. you still driving a Caprice Sine ?


----------



## sdb29 (Jul 17, 2002)

I'm surprised he doesn't want the detail to jog along side his Cadillac like the Secret Service does for the Messiah.


----------



## robodope (Aug 31, 2003)

I have no problem with him getting a Tahoe but they could of got a certified used one still under warranty. You get the same truck, sans the huge depreciation...If this asshole could take the time to cut every little benefit we have, he could of taken a few extra minutes to make a smart decision like that and savew the taxpayers money. I guess it's just easier, and more popular for him to slam it up the butt of the municipal pd's out there.


----------



## TRPDiesel (Nov 28, 2008)

It's to bad its unmarked, I am sure it would look sharp all painted up in French and Electric Blue.


----------



## JMB1977 (Nov 24, 2007)

TRPDiesel said:


> It's to bad its unmarked, I am sure it would look sharp all painted up in French and Electric Blue.


+1


----------



## BRION24 (Sep 19, 2008)

I guess noone would like to hear that I heard that we purchased 5 of these Tahoes and that some may be used as patrol vehicles. 

As for purchasing used Tahoes. What police department purchases used vehicles to add to their fleets. NONE. Also the average cruiser gets about 20-30000 miles put on it in a year so a used one would just have to be replaced that much sooner.


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

Then let the units that need them keep 'em...the truck team, and units with a lot of gear. 

If His Excellency wants to preach about cutting "wasteful spending" like details and the Quinn Bill, he should ride around in the Crown Vic that was good enough for every other governor over the past 20 years.

Plus, anyone see how fast his office threw MSP under the bus?


----------



## SinePari (Aug 15, 2004)

OfficerObie59 said:


> Plus, anyone see how fast his office threw MSP under the bus?


I'm sure his protection detail members don't care...hey, they got a new Tahoe.


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2009)

OfficerObie59 said:


> If His Excellency wants to preach about cutting "wasteful spending" like details and the Quinn Bill, he should ride around in the Crown Vic that was good enough for every other governor over the past 20 years.


I once saw Mitt tooling around in a black Expedition, but knowing him, he probably bought it himself.


----------



## sdb29 (Jul 17, 2002)

BRION24 said:


> As for purchasing used Tahoes. What police department purchases used vehicles to add to their fleets. NONE


Not so fast. I know one that just purchased a bunch of used Tauruses and Impalas from the Feds to be used as detective/narcotic units. Not UC cars, but everyday drivers.


----------



## Harley387 (May 1, 2002)

My cruiser is 5 years old, and it's falling apart. My life and the lives of taxpayers depend upon it. It will be another 3-5 years before THAT car gets replaced. F-ing Deval.


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

Delta784 said:


> I once saw Mitt tooling around in a black Expedition, but knowing him, he probably bought it himself.


I once saw Mitt waiting for a ride with his (assuming MSP) 'escort' at the curb at Logan when returning from a flight from Florida after Christmas. No hoopla, no entourage, just waiting for a ride...

My ride came before his did. ;-)


----------



## NoSoupForYou (Sep 14, 2007)

Wow they were certainly quick to throw the MSP under the bus. God forbid he sticks up for the guys who stick their necks out on the line for him. Abso friggen lutely disgusting.


----------



## 3043L (Mar 19, 2008)

Delta784 said:


> I once saw Mitt tooling around in a black Expedition, but knowing him, he probably bought it himself.


I don't know about that ... and even if he did, i'm sure he wrote it off on his taxes. After all, Williard Romney is the guy that (to much fanfare at the time) refused to accept his $140,000 salary - only to then take that exact amount and split it between his press secretary and other close aides, claiming that they didn't earn enough as is.

The headlines in the newspapers at the time of course, ensured that he got the undeserved credit of 'saving Massachusetts taxpayers' the 1/2 million dollars or so that his salary would've cost over the course of his term.


----------



## BRION24 (Sep 19, 2008)

At least Mitt really did put cops on the streets.


----------



## robodope (Aug 31, 2003)

Brion....THis isn't a regular run of the mill cruiser..It's being used for the Gov's detail and therefore he can by a USED one..They warranty them forever and they way American cars depreciate they can get a good deal on one with a good warranty. It sets a good example for the rest of us considering he is sticking it to us at every turn. Also, does it surprise anyone he threw the MSP under the bus? He has been throwing cops under the bus from the minute he has entered that office. He has gone after every negotiated benefit we have..And to think most unions chose this jackass...I'm surprised he still has a MSP Detail..I wouldn't piss on him if he was on fire...


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2009)

3043L said:


> I don't know about that ... and even if he did, i'm sure he wrote it off on his taxes. After all, Williard Romney is the guy that (to much fanfare at the time) refused to accept his $140,000 salary - only to then take that exact amount and split it between his press secretary and other close aides, claiming that they didn't earn enough as is.


Mitt Romney saved the Quinn Bill, after Shannon O'Brien stated her first act as governor would be a 10% cut in Quinn funding. I couldn't give a rat's ass what he did with the $140,000 a year he was entitled to take.


----------

